# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Modifier dynamiquement une fentre

## ngaha djoumbissi

Bonjour,
J'aimerai pouvoir modifier dynamiquement une fntre sous powerbuilder. En effet j'ai devellop une application et je suis heurt au fait sur certains crans les fentres ne s'affichent pas correctement. En effet les fentres sont plus grande que les crans dans les quelles elles sont censs tre contenu.
Je voudrai donc pouvoir faire en sorte que si jamais l'application est dploy sur ordinateur dont son cran est plus petite que l'cran qui a permis de faire les design de ces fentres, que celles ci puissent se redimensionner automatiquement avec les composants inclus(Bouton, champ de saisie, etc).
J'espre avoir t suffisament claire.
Toute aide ou piste de rolution sera la bienvenue
A+

----------

